# "Machete"  Racist, Dull, Anti-American



## teapartysamurai (Sep 6, 2010)

> Recently, Rodriguez has furiously tried to backpedal away from the racial bomb he exploded into the middle of the Arizona immigration debate back in May with his cravenly cynical attempt to market Machete using a racist trailer. After the backlash and with Texas tax credits on the line, the directors now selling Machete as a goof, a Mexsploitation flick that harmlessly employs the same kind of over-the-top politics that have always defined the genre. But nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> The story of a former Mexican Federale (the great Danny Trejo) framed for the attempted assassination of a racist Texas State Senator (the hammy Robert DeNiro) is both racial and racist. Machete isnt about a political call for the powerless to fight THE corrupt MAN, its a call for revolution; Mexicans against Americans  and in the words of the character meant to be our evolving conscience, Jessica Albas Immigration and Customs Enforcement Agent Sartana, its about how those who believe in only LEGAL immigration deserve to be cut down. This is her rousing fist-in-the-air message to a gathered army of illegal day laborers who have been patiently waiting for the call away from their jobs as dishwashers, gardeners and hotel maids to wage war against a cruel America whose immigration laws, by the way, are nowhere near as harsh as Mexicos.
> 
> Still, Machete offers no middle ground, no reasonable, non-racist position against wide open borders for those fleeing from what one character describes as the personal hell that is Mexico. And that character is Luz, (Michelle Rodriguez), a taco stand operator and the underground leader of a network dedicated to smuggling illegals across the border. However, shes also stockpiling weapons of war for the coming revolution and represents SHE (an obvious reference to mass-murderer Che  nice, huh?), the mythical, female revolutionary figure who inspires illegals everywhere to fight for their right to be in America. Because, as Sartara sees it: _We didnt cross the border, the border crossed us!_


 
Big Hollywood  Blog Archive  &#8216;Machete&#8217; Review: Dull, Convoluted, Racist and Anti-American

Which is why I had no interest in seeing the film.  

Asside from the politics, there is a reason why grindhouse faltered and faded away.  It's like Godzilla films.  They were cool for the times, and they are great nostagia but that's it and no more.  You can't recreate what has passed.  Believe me, sometimes, I wish that wasn't true.  I miss Drive in theaters, but I know they aren't coming back.  Neither is Grindhouse.  

But, the tone deafness of Rodriguez comes to light again.  It wasn't enough that the Rodriguez/Tarintino "Grindhouse" was released on HOLY WEEK (one of the things I think contributed to it being a box office bomb, asside from the fact neither Planet Terror or Deathproof are great films). 

Now, when most of the country is AGAINST illegal immigration, he's going to release a filmt that berates and calls most of the country racist.  

Which proves you can't recreate what's past.  THAT REAL GRINDHOUSE DID NOT DO.  It did NOT call most of the country racist.  the makers of grindhouse were not trying to deliver a message movie.  They were trying to make a cheap action flicks that would bring in audiences.  They left the message films for others who could afford bigger budgets.

But, alas Rodriguez is a creature of Hollywood.  In his attempt to recreate what will never return, he proved it by injecting a message from his contemporary bigotry against most of the country, proving you can't recreate what's past.

I knew Machete would not make number one.  I'll just go see the Expendables.


----------



## jillian (Sep 6, 2010)

if something presented by andrew breitbart says that, i'm sure its as much a lie as any of your other lunatic fringe threads.


----------



## blu (Sep 6, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> > Recently, Rodriguez has furiously tried to backpedal away from the racial bomb he exploded into the middle of the Arizona immigration debate back in May with his cravenly cynical attempt to market Machete using a racist trailer. After the backlash and with Texas tax credits on the line, the directors now selling Machete as a goof, a Mexsploitation flick that harmlessly employs the same kind of over-the-top politics that have always defined the genre. But nothing could be further from the truth.
> >
> > The story of a former Mexican Federale (the great Danny Trejo) framed for the attempted assassination of a racist Texas State Senator (the hammy Robert DeNiro) is both racial and racist. Machete isnt about a political call for the powerless to fight THE corrupt MAN, its a call for revolution; Mexicans against Americans  and in the words of the character meant to be our evolving conscience, Jessica Albas Immigration and Customs Enforcement Agent Sartana, its about how those who believe in only LEGAL immigration deserve to be cut down. This is her rousing fist-in-the-air message to a gathered army of illegal day laborers who have been patiently waiting for the call away from their jobs as dishwashers, gardeners and hotel maids to wage war against a cruel America whose immigration laws, by the way, are nowhere near as harsh as Mexicos.
> >
> ...



did briebart have his staff edit the film before the reviewer watched it?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 6, 2010)

It's just a movie.
I like that actor.
I'll see it.


----------



## Toome (Sep 6, 2010)

When I saw the movie "trailer" on Planet Terror (or Deathproof), I forget which, I saw it as a brilliant spoof by Quarentino that was woven into the overall spoof on 70's action movies.   I was surprised when Rodriguez decided to go ahead and make a movie out of it anyway.

As for all the political controversy surrounding it, I think that's all part of the marketing package.  By itself, this movie really has no legs to stand on just like the actual movies it attempts to parody.  Blaxploitation movies used the same formula:  "the Man" is racist and always finding ways to keep Blacks down.  Now it's the same formula from a latino perspective.  Surprise, surprise.  Now that this movie is coming out in the middle of the whole Arizona immigration law debate, why is it such a surprise that Hollywood would take advantage of this current controversy?

I have low expectations for "Machete."  I never expected it to be a insightful commentary on today's social and political issues.  I'm going to see it because I think Michelle Rodriguez and Jessica Alba are hot.  I'm not paying attention to their clever and witty dialogue; I'm staring at their cleavage, legs and hoping for a nude scene somewhere in there.

Just being honest, folks.  Any questions?


----------



## Dante (Sep 6, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> > Recently, Rodriguez has furiously tried to backpedal away from the racial bomb he exploded into the middle of the Arizona immigration debate back in May with his cravenly cynical attempt to market Machete using a racist trailer. After the backlash and with Texas tax credits on the line, the directors now selling Machete as a goof, a Mexsploitation flick that harmlessly employs the same kind of over-the-top politics that have always defined the genre. But nothing could be further from the truth.
> >
> > The story of a former Mexican Federale (the great Danny Trejo) framed for the attempted assassination of a racist Texas State Senator (the hammy Robert DeNiro) is both racial and racist. Machete isnt about a political call for the powerless to fight THE corrupt MAN, its a call for revolution; Mexicans against Americans  and in the words of the character meant to be our evolving conscience, Jessica Albas Immigration and Customs Enforcement Agent Sartana, its about how those who believe in only LEGAL immigration deserve to be cut down. This is her rousing fist-in-the-air message to a gathered army of illegal day laborers who have been patiently waiting for the call away from their jobs as dishwashers, gardeners and hotel maids to wage war against a cruel America whose immigration laws, by the way, are nowhere near as harsh as Mexicos.
> >
> ...



I haven't seen it yet.



I really do wish you would drop dead before




you would be allowed to ruin



ruin



ruin'



a potential good time for others.



nobody cares what you think of a movie.


now STFU


----------



## Dante (Sep 6, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> It's just a movie.
> I like that actor.
> I'll see it.


now you know why we can't have nice things at USMB



tea 


party



whackos


hate America!!!!!




and they use lots of laughs to hide behind.


----------



## Dante (Sep 6, 2010)

blu said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > > Recently, Rodriguez has furiously tried to backpedal away from the racial bomb he exploded into the middle of the Arizona immigration debate back in May with his cravenly cynical attempt to market Machete using a racist trailer. After the backlash and with Texas tax credits on the line, the directors now selling Machete as a goof, a Mexsploitation flick that harmlessly employs the same kind of over-the-top politics that have always defined the genre. But nothing could be further from the truth.
> ...


who is breitbart?


or is it brietbart?


isn't that




the nutty



tea 


party



whacko?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 6, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> > Recently, Rodriguez has furiously tried to backpedal away from the racial bomb he exploded into the middle of the Arizona immigration debate back in May with his cravenly cynical attempt to market Machete using a racist trailer. After the backlash and with Texas tax credits on the line, the directors now selling Machete as a goof, a Mexsploitation flick that harmlessly employs the same kind of over-the-top politics that have always defined the genre. But nothing could be further from the truth.
> >
> > The story of a former Mexican Federale (the great Danny Trejo) framed for the attempted assassination of a racist Texas State Senator (the hammy Robert DeNiro) is both racial and racist. Machete isnt about a political call for the powerless to fight THE corrupt MAN, its a call for revolution; Mexicans against Americans  and in the words of the character meant to be our evolving conscience, Jessica Albas Immigration and Customs Enforcement Agent Sartana, its about how those who believe in only LEGAL immigration deserve to be cut down. This is her rousing fist-in-the-air message to a gathered army of illegal day laborers who have been patiently waiting for the call away from their jobs as dishwashers, gardeners and hotel maids to wage war against a cruel America whose immigration laws, by the way, are nowhere near as harsh as Mexicos.
> >
> ...



We still have drive-ins! I load up the kids and go every few years (we don't have one where I live, of course. Our movie theatre is 20 miles away, only open for a few showings most weeks, and one guy takes ticket money, runs concessions and the projector. So everyone pays at the same time, then waits...everyone gets concessions...and waits...then everyone gets to watch the movie).

Drive-in Motion Picture Theaters Companies in the United States


----------



## Dante (Sep 6, 2010)

..



.



.





AllieBaba said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > > Recently, Rodriguez has furiously tried to backpedal away from the racial bomb he exploded into the middle of the Arizona immigration debate back in May with his cravenly cynical attempt to market Machete using a racist trailer. After the backlash and with Texas tax credits on the line, the directors now selling Machete as a goof, a Mexsploitation flick that harmlessly employs the same kind of over-the-top politics that have always defined the genre. But nothing could be further from the truth.
> ...





teapartysamurai said:


>


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Sep 6, 2010)

OH MY GOD I'M SO EXCITED FOR THIS MOVIE!!

I remember seeing the trailer back when I saw Grindhouse and we were just laughing so hard, I REALLY wanted there to be a real movie about it. So happy when I saw they were making it. 

I'll try to catch on tuesday and let you guys know how it is. 



MACHETE


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 6, 2010)

Bring it on!!!!!















Nahhh... Im not gonna waste my $$$


----------



## Samson (Sep 6, 2010)

Toome said:


> I'm going to see it because I think Michelle Rodriguez and Jessica Alba are hot.  I'm not paying attention to their clever and witty dialogue; I'm staring at their cleavage, legs and hoping for a nude scene somewhere in there.
> 
> Just being honest, folks.  Any questions?



I'm hoping for some lesbo action



PITCHER:




CATCHER:


----------

